#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Я остаюсь.

## Шавырин

Последняя роль в кино российского актёра Андрея Краско.

Многие подозревают, что после смерти жизнь не заканчивается. Доктор Тырса, человек практичный и скептически настроенный по отношению ко всему, в такую ерунду никогда не верил.

Пока по вине неловко брошенного шара для боулинга не оказался на пустынной равнине вместе с такими же, как он — людьми уже не принадлежащими этому миру, но еще и не принятыми в мир иной. Тут-то и понял Виктор Палыч Тырса, что жизнь, которой он жил до сих пор не так уж и плоха, и ему есть, зачем к ней возвращаться.

http://rutube.ru/tracks/5160050.html

----------

Won Soeng (14.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Смотрел этот фильм. Если Бондарчук снимается - фильм уже будет испорчен. Так и вышло.

А вообще в этом фильме гораздо ценнее момент когда создатели изображают ламу

И ведь в чём гадость ситуации: методы вербовки адептов, показали очень даже христианские (и поднятые руки, и конферансье с хорошо поставленным голосом) - т.е. весьма разрушительные и зомбирующие, а в одежды всё это дело, обрядили буддийские. Общий посыл получился такой: вот, дескать, кого боятся надо. Буддистов.

----------

Оскольд (14.03.2012), Фил (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Мне фильм понравился.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Просматривая форум, увидела название темы сначала, и с облегчениеми обрадовалась, что Дима Шавырин остается, потом Топпер, потом БТР :Smilie: 

Какие-то весенние сантименты :Smilie: 

Фильм смотреть некогда.


Теперь осталась и не ушла Пема Дролкар :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (14.03.2012), Фил (15.03.2012)

----------

